# Summit Gold Pocket Watch



## Gray C (Jul 19, 2007)

I have just been left a gold pocket watch made by Summit. It has a Swiss movement and says 17 jewels INCABLOC on the dial.

Can anyone tell me anything about this make or what "INCABLOC" refers to?

Many thanks


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

A search on Google for both "Incabloc" and "Summit Watches" will give you a fair amount of information, especially the Wiki entries for Incabloc Shock Protection.

Hope this helps a bit


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

BTW: The Incablock Shock Protection system was made in about 1949 (1950? 1945?)... perhaps this helps to date your watch.

Andreas


----------



## Gray C (Jul 19, 2007)

Mikrolisk said:


> BTW: The Incablock Shock Protection system was made in about 1949 (1950? 1945?)... perhaps this helps to date your watch.
> 
> Andreas


That would be about right, time wise.

Many thanks

Graham


----------

